# Im looking for a friend for Jenni



## Fotoh (Apr 6, 2016)

Jenni is a python, black is the main color with different shades of green making up the pattern on her body. She has no legs, and measures 15 feet long and just over 400 pounds. Shs very kind and would like to meet some new people.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Apr 6, 2016)

Mind dropping me some more details ? She sounds interesting~


----------



## Fotoh (Apr 6, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> Mind dropping me some more details ? She sounds interesting~


What do you want to know?


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Apr 6, 2016)

Fotoh said:


> What do you want to know?


Well, her interests, hobbies, origin (maybe family too), something like that~


----------



## Fotoh (Apr 6, 2016)

She loves making a brewing tea for her garden. She also enjoys collecting shiny things, rocks, shells, gems etc. Shes a chinese python, so she decorates her home and garden to be as like her old home as she can. She sometimes tries to play the violin, but shes not that good. As for family, she diesnt know her parents (most snakes will eat the yound after hatching) and her only living relative is her adopted family which consists of a wolf father and fox mother.


----------



## TidesofFate (Apr 7, 2016)

Would she be interested in having a tour through my Death Star?


----------



## Fotoh (Apr 7, 2016)

TidesofFate said:


> Would she be interested in having a tour through my Death Star?


If you dont mind her poking all the buttons XD


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Apr 7, 2016)

Fotoh said:


> She loves making a brewing tea for her garden. She also enjoys collecting shiny things, rocks, shells, gems etc. Shes a chinese python, so she decorates her home and garden to be as like her old home as she can. She sometimes tries to play the violin, but shes not that good. As for family, she diesnt know her parents (most snakes will eat the yound after hatching) and her only living relative is her adopted family which consists of a wolf father and fox mother.



Oh, Chinese ?
Well, Jin (my fursona) is Vietnamese => We're both Asians~

Jin is a Dragon-like creature that lives with his adoptive Mother (an elder Cat named Mina), adopted younger Brother (a Mouse-Rabbit hybrid named Kevin) and adopted Daughter (a puppy named Elise). His Mother sells fast foods with Kevin's help, while Jin's usually in the wilderness hunting wild animals to stock on ingredients for his family to cook.


----------



## Fotoh (Apr 7, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> Oh, Chinese ?
> Well, Jin (my fursona) is Vietnamese => We're both Asians~
> 
> Jin is a Dragon-like creature that lives with his adoptive Mother (an elder Cat named Mina), adopted younger Brother (a Mouse-Rabbit hybrid named Kevin) and adopted Daughter (a puppy named Elise). His Mother sells fast foods with Kevin's help, while Jin's usually in the wilderness hunting wild animals to stock on ingredients for his family to cook.


Ohh that sounds cool^^


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Apr 7, 2016)

Fotoh said:


> Ohh that sounds cool^^


So, you got an idea for this ?


----------



## Fotoh (Apr 7, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> So, you got an idea for this ?


Not really, but uh, anything works.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Apr 7, 2016)

Fotoh said:


> Not really, but uh, anything works.


Great... I was hoping otherwise, 'cause I suck at starting up with any topic at all


----------



## Fotoh (Apr 7, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> Great... I was hoping otherwise, 'cause I suck at starting up with any topic at all


Uhh, she does have a tea shop in her garden, does jin like tea?


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Apr 7, 2016)

Fotoh said:


> Uhh, she does have a tea shop in her garden, does jin like tea?


Maybe Jin can buy a bit from her to see if the customers like her tea~


----------



## Fotoh (Apr 7, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> Maybe Jin can buy a bit from her to see if the customers like her tea~


That could work. Soo how do we do this?


----------

